# Forum-runner?



## ed4copies (Feb 10, 2012)

I am curious about the number of folks who use these "new-fangled gadgets".

So, it's a simple poll:

Do you use "forum runner"?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, daily!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 10, 2012)

You're quick too!!!! Seamus!!!!

Please vote in the poll, as well,

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 10, 2012)

You forgot one option, tried it, didn't like it, and removed it.

That's what I did.  It wasn't for me, the web version is just better and more familier IMO.

AK


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

voted, half the time. I use it when im in the garage working and not near my computer and also when im posting my quarters because its way faster to upload pictures than the alternative!


----------



## glycerine (Feb 10, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> voted, half the time. I use it when im in the garage working and not near my computer and also when im posting my quarters because its way faster to upload pictures than the alternative!


 
Same here, if I'm not at the computer, I'll use my phone...


----------



## bitshird (Feb 10, 2012)

I just use the internet on my Android, are there any advantages like cost savings or is it easier than getting on the net?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, To the point my wife gets mad at me for looking at my phone. Guess I could be in the dog house for worse reasons.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 10, 2012)

I have it on my Android phone and use it to check posts when I am away from my computer for more than a few hours..which is infrequently at best


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Use it daily.


----------



## Knucklefish (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't use it, it doesn't support Blackberry.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

bitshird said:


> I just use the internet on my Android, are there any advantages like cost savings or is it easier than getting on the net?


 
IMHO  it is way faster than getting on the home computer, but it depends on what you are trying to do and if you are lazy like me:biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Feb 10, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> You forgot one option, tried it, didn't like it, and removed it.
> 
> That's what I did.  It wasn't for me, the web version is just better and more familier IMO.
> 
> AK





bitshird said:


> I just use the internet on my Android, are there any advantages like cost savings or is it easier than getting on the net?


Same here, I see no advantage over accessing through the internet on my android phone for the few times I don't have a computer close by.


----------



## avbill (Feb 10, 2012)

do not know what it is?


----------



## Curly (Feb 10, 2012)

Handy way of reading when you're not by the desktop. Lunchtime at work, in a hotel someplace, or waiting by the door while the dog finds that magic spot in the yard.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 10, 2012)

Used to use it on my iTouch, but when I switched to Kindle fire, use the normal screen.  Have on my phone, but will only use it when travelling.  For me, it has benefits for the small devices like phones and the iTouch, but when you get to tablet size, I prefer the real deal.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got an iPhone, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## John Pratt (Feb 10, 2012)

you forgot another option: "what is forum-runner?"


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 10, 2012)

Me too, daily...about half the time. At home I use the computer. forum runner is really handy when away from the computer or on the road, but not when driving.
I voted...:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ALexG (Feb 10, 2012)

yes, every day, on my phone and my tablet


----------



## 76winger (Feb 10, 2012)

Other than seeing it mentioned on here a few times, I don't even know what it is.


----------



## kronewi (Feb 14, 2012)

I would use it but it is not available for Windows 7 phones.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 14, 2012)

Ed, I don't even know what it is!  :redface:


----------



## wm460 (Feb 17, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## alphageek (Feb 17, 2012)

wm460 said:


> What is it?



Its a way to read IAP and other forums from a smart phone or tablet (iPad,etc).


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 17, 2012)

Like now, when you have lost all your poker chips and have to wait for the next game....


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2012)

76winger said:


> Other than seeing it mentioned on here a few times, I don't even know what it is.



From that response two months ago to sitting on the porch and using it now. :biggrin: Although I'm responding to this via browser because I'm searching for some and having a hard enough time finding it using the interface I know!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2012)

Now if could just figure out how to see home page, with the recent threads summary through FR. 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Curly (Apr 3, 2012)

Hit Current at the bottom of your screen.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2012)

Curly said:
			
		

> Hit Current at the bottom of your screen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!



Sweet!

(DOH!)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## dansills (Apr 13, 2012)

Have it but can't figure out how to post and upload pictures on it??


----------



## MarkD (Apr 13, 2012)

I have not tried to post any pictures using forum runner yet so I'll leave that for someone who has. As for posting to a thread. When your looking at a specific post there should be a box in the upper right hand corner of the screen with an arrow in it. That will open the reply window.


----------



## Curly (Apr 13, 2012)

When you have opened the reply box in the top right corner by the send button is a + button. When pushed it gives you the options for attaching pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## dansills (Apr 13, 2012)

Curly said:


> When you have opened the reply box in the top right corner by the send button is a + button. When pushed it gives you the options for attaching pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!



I must be losing it.  I meant to say I can't even find the reply or the post button much less know how to post a picture.  Damn thing is confusing ... My .02


----------



## dansills (Apr 13, 2012)

My arrow gives three options when I click it.  Subscribe to thread, refresh page and Home???


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 13, 2012)

I think you need the paid version to post. you can only read with the free version.


----------



## dansills (Apr 13, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I think you need the paid version to post. you can only read with the free version.



Ding Ding.  I am losing it.   Thanks man for helping me out with what should have been obvious.  Getting it now


----------

